# Der ausgebufft PP1 Schaltschrankstift



## alex7786 (11 Dezember 2020)

Hallo miteinander 
Ich möchte hier mein kleines Projekt das aktuell auf Kickstarter anlief etwas vorstellen.
Da ich selbst im elektrotechnischen Umfeld tätig bin (hauptsächlich SPS Programmierung Siemens wie wahrscheinlich einige hier) muss ich doch auch öfters mal an einen Schaltschrank.
Ich habe die schlechte Angewohnheit aber praktisch nie einen Schaltschrankschlüssel mit mir zu tragen. Daher kam mir die Idee den Schlüssel (für mich eigentlich nur der bekannte Doppelbartschlüssel, siehe Bild) mit einem robusten Stift zu kombinieren, da ich einen Stift eigentlich sowieso immer am Man habe.
Herausgekommen ist dabei ein Titan (Gr. 5) Stift der einiges aushällt und eben zusätzlich auch die Möglichkeit bietet mal schnell in einen Schaltschrank zu schauen. Zusätzlich hat er noch einen kleinen Messbereich bekommen, da das auch immer mal wieder hilfreich ist.

Da vor allem das Material in kleinen Mengen recht teuer ist (habe ich festgestellt als wir den ersten Prototypen wie im Bild zu sehen gemacht haben) und auch der Aufwand nicht zu unterschätzen ist würde ich gerne eine Kleinserie auflegen.
Wer interessiert ist findet nähere Infos in der Kampagne im untenstehenden Link. Fragen oder Anregungen aber natürlich auch gerne hier oder im direkten Kontakt.

Über eine Unterstützung bei meinem kleinen Projekt würde ich mich sehr freuen.

VG
Alex

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...t-pp1-pen-and-control-cabinet-key/description


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2020)

Schöne Idee, wie währe es wenn du den noch ein bischen erweitern würdest.
Neben den Doppelbart fehlt mir der Vierkannt, der auch sehr häufig vorzufinden 
ist. Und zusätzlich eine Kunstoffspitze um Touchscreen zu bedienen.

Was ist den deine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2020)

Ich find die Idee auch klasse.
Allerdings ist der Preis von min. 66€ schon deftig.
Obwohl er wahrscheinlich für die Entwicklung und Kleinserie sogar sehr angemessen ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Dezember 2020)

Obige Vorschläge: super...

Vielleicht über einen Werbegeschenke-Hersteller vermarkten... den bei Einzelstücken ist 60€ schon heftig...


----------



## alex7786 (11 Dezember 2020)

Die Ideen gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Das Ganze ist ja relativ gut erweiterbar ausgelegt mit dem Gewinde am Ende.
Ich denke ein Vierkant und evtl. ein Touchscreen Aufsatz sollte sogar relativ problemlos machbar sein. Das kann dann einfach die simple Kappe mit dem Loch ersetzen.
Falls das Ganze Projekt klappt ist geplant wirklich den Stift auch auf den Markt zu bringen und dann wären diese Erweiterungen auf jeden Fall als Option oder als kleines extra Teil denkbar.

Zu dem Preisthema muss ich vor allem nochmal auf das Material verweisen. Titan ist wirklich extrem teuer und auch teuer in der Verarbeitung. Dafür aber extrem beständig. Ich trage den Prototypen seit einer Weile immer mit mir rum und er wird auch gut beansprucht  aber bisher kann ich keinerlei Verschleiß oder gar Kratzer sehen.
Mir ging es selber ähnlich als ich die Preise anfangs gesehen habe aber nach ein paar Wochen voll von Gesprächen und weiterer Nachforschung war das tatsächlich das Günstigste was ich finden konnte.
Zum Vergleich: der Einzelne lag insgesamt bei knapp 300€ für die Einzelteile da niemand wirklich gerne nur einen machen möchte.
Der nächste wirkliche Preissprung war dann erst bei 2000 bis 3000 Stück was mir dann aber doch viel zu ambitioniert erscheint.

Ich hoffe dass die Kleinserie finanziert werden kann und ich dadurch auch genug Feedback bekomme ob generell überhaupt genug Interesse an einem solchen Produkt vorhanden ist.
Natürlich habe ich vorab auch schon einige Gespräche geführt aber man kennt das ja: Da findet die Idee immer jeder super bis es dann wirklich darauf ankommt auch tatsächlich das Ganze zu unterstützen. Hat wahrscheinlich jeder schon mal erlebt.
Die Kleinserie wird als Benchmark dienen.
Ich hoffe die Erklärung hilft etwas zu verstehen wie der Preis zustande kommt.
Wenn man mal andere Stifte anschaut die auch aus Titan gefertigt sind und im Prinzip nur aus 3 Drehteilen bestehen denke ich wird das Materialpreis Thema noch deutlicher. Hier mal ein Beispiel:
https://titaner-store.com/products/titan-titanium-pen-1 (hoffe das ist erlaubt)


----------



## Blockmove (11 Dezember 2020)

Ich geb zu, dass ich das mit dem Titan glatt übersehen habe.
Du solltest vielleicht deutlicher darauf hinweisen.
Damit der Preis vollkommen i.O. 
Evtl. solltest du überlegen, ob du eine günstigere Variante aus Edelstahl auch anbieten kannst.


----------



## alex7786 (11 Dezember 2020)

Edelstahl hatte ich am Anfang auch im Kopf bis ich mal das Rohmaterial in den entsprechenden Längen in der Hand hatte.
Da brauchst dann nen Sackkarren für den Stift 
Am Ende hat mich das Titan wirklich beeindruckt. Das ist wirklich nicht kaputt zu bekommen.
Allerdings wäre falls das Ganze wirklich anläuft später eine Aluminium Variante eine Idee. Hat natürlich Nachteile vor allem in der Robustheit aber wäre vom Gewicht her noch handlebar.
Ich denke dass das Projekt wirklich auch langfristig Potential hat wenn sich genug Unterstützer finden. Ideen sind auf jeden Fall da


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Dezember 2020)

Höhle der Löwen läßt grüßen... [emoji6]


----------



## alex7786 (11 Dezember 2020)

nicht ganz aber natürlich ähnlich. Unterschied ist halt ein Investor zu Crowd funding. Ist ja inzwischen auch recht bekannt


----------



## Matze001 (12 Dezember 2020)

Hi Alex,

ist ne coole Idee!

Aus was für Material fertigst Du den Stift denn? Ich weiß, dass 18mm Titan oder Edelstahl Ronden in der Medizintechnik häufig zum Einsatz kommen,
und daher "sau billig" sind. Ich meine, dass ein Stück mit der Länge für Deinen Kugelschreiber ca. 2-3€ kostet. (Natürlich bei entsprechender Menge).

Wie lässt Du ihn gerade fertigen? Bei einem metallverarbeitenden Betrieb Deines geringsten Misstrauens?
Ich kenne nen haufen Firmen die für die Medizintechnik drehen und fräsen, und ggf. auch gute Preise anbieten könnten.
Die kennen das Material, haben die Werkzeuge und die Mengen beim Einkauf für das Rohmaterial.

Wenn das interessant ist können wir uns gern mal kurzschließen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Kabeläffle (12 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Alex,

im Vergleich zu dem Stift von Siemens, ist dein Modell super hochwertig und ein Schnäppchen. 

Als Schrankschlüssel habe ich folgendes Modell am Schlüsselbund:



Das ist sehr praktisch und deutlich billiger.
Der Bart bricht halt nach 1-2 Jahren täglichem Einsatz.
Wenn es so etwas in Stahl oder Titan geben würde, hätte ich Interesse…


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> im Vergleich zu dem Stift von Siemens, ist dein Modell super hochwertig und ein Schnäppchen.
> 
> ...



Die haben wir auch, die sind so klobig, da gefällt mir der Stift
schon besser, muss er wirklich aus Titan sein?
60€ ist mir zu teuer, weil ich den bestimmt verliere. 
Da muss ein Chip rein, das man ihn mit dem Handy suchen 
kann.


----------



## hucki (12 Dezember 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... weil ich den bestimmt verliere.
> Da muss ein Chip rein, das man ihn mit dem Handy suchen kann.


*ACK*

Ich leg' mein Werkzeug auch immer irgendwo hin, wo ich es garantiert wieder finden werde, und nach 2x umdrehen, such' ich 'ne Stunde danach.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Dezember 2020)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> .. im Vergleich zu dem Stift von Siemens, ist dein Modell super hochwertig und ein Schnäppchen.  ..


Für die Kollegen, die jetzt den Preis nicht nachschlagen können:
Der Siemens-Stift ist aus Kunststoff und kostet 95,-€ Liste. 



MFreiberger schrieb:


> ... Achtung: bei einer Verpackungsmenge von 5 Stck. Also 19€/Stift...


Verdammmich, wer lesen kann :-( !


Er ist zwischen -40°C und +80°C und bis zu einer maximalen Luftfeuchtigkeit von 90% zu gebrauchen. Der Nachteil ist, man bekommt damit keinen Schaltschrank geöffnet. Richtig schreiben kann man damit vermutlich auch nicht. Vorteilhaft ist die Befestigung an einer Schnur, so dass das Teil unverlierbar ist.

Das Luxus-Titan-Teil von Alex finde ich nicht schlecht als nobles Present und als Hingucker auf dem Schreibtisch, sofern man damit auch gefahrlos das Feierabendbier geöffnet bekommt.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Dezember 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Vorteilhaft ist die Befestigung an einer Schnur, so dass das Teil unverlierbar ist.


Da beisst keine Maus einen Faden ab, Dagobert!


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2020)

Ich hab jetzt ne Weile überlegt ob ich mir sen Stift gönnen soll.
Aber wenn ich an eine Anlage gehe, dann hab ich oft keinen Stift dabei, weil ich mir einfach das Notebook nur untern Arm klemme.
Was ich aber immer dabei hab ist mein Schlüsselbund.
Der Kombischlüssel von Kabeläffle ist mir zu groß. 
Es gibt zwar den Schlüssel auch in klein, aber bei manchen Schränken bricht man damit die Finger.
Für mich wäre also eine ausgebuffte Lösung für den Schlüsselbund besser.
Gerne mit 64GB USB-Stick integriert 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## alex7786 (13 Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Anregungen 
Scheint ja tatsächlich Bedarf zu geben und ich scheine nicht der einzige zu sein der sich mit dem Problem rumschlägt.
Der Plan ist tatsächlich wenn dieses Projekt erfolgreich durchläuft das ganze nach und nach zu erweitern und ein kleines Portfolio aufzubauen.
Man lernt natürlich auch mit der Zeit dazu wie sich sowas am besten produzieren lässt. Evtl fasse ich auch Mal eine kleinere Variante ins Auge aber wie gesagt eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2020)

alex7786 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen Anregungen
> Scheint ja tatsächlich Bedarf zu geben und ich scheine nicht der einzige zu sein der sich mit dem Problem rumschlägt.
> Der Plan ist tatsächlich wenn dieses Projekt erfolgreich durchläuft das ganze nach und nach zu erweitern und ein kleines Portfolio aufzubauen.
> Man lernt natürlich auch mit der Zeit dazu wie sich sowas am besten produzieren lässt. Evtl fasse ich auch Mal eine kleinere Variante ins Auge aber wie gesagt eins nach dem anderen.



Also bei ner Variante für den Schlüsselbund bin ich sofort dabei.
Wir haben sowas früher auch schon immer selber gebastelt, aber da fehlte die Stabilität.
Hier wäre Titan mit seiner Zähigkeit wahrscheinlich gut.

Vielleicht kannst du hier mal ne Umfrage starten, ob Interesse an einer Lösung besteht


----------



## alex7786 (13 Dezember 2020)

Theoretisch kann man ihn natürlich am Schlüsselbund tragen aber ich habe ihn eher wie ein Messer bei mir. Im Prinzip in die Hosentasche geclipt. Habe es auch Mal am Schlüsselbund versucht aber das ist nur sinnvoll wenn man nicht zu viele Schlüssel dran hat. Aktuell habe ich einen USB Stick an der Kappe was sich auch als recht praktisch herausgestellt hat. Kann man immer schnell wegschrauben vom Stift


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Dezember 2020)

Von Knipex gibt es auch noch kleinere Varianten, auch Einklappbar:

https://www.knipex.de/search?keys=schaltschrankschlüssel

Mit einem stabilen klappbaren USB-Stick aus Metall könnte auch sowas möglich sein:


Da müsste der Rahmen und das Gelenk natürlich um einiges stabiler ausfallen, wenn man den Stick als Hebel nutzen will.


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Dezember 2020)

Moin Onkel,



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Der Siemens-Stift ist aus Kunststoff und kostet 95,-€ Liste.



Achtung: bei einer Verpackungsmenge von 5 Stck. Also 19€/Stift.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## alex7786 (14 Dezember 2020)

Die Idee mit dem festen USB Stick finde ich persönlich nicht optimal (natürlich nur meine Meinung).
Ich versuche hier auch mal meine (subjektive) Begründung dazu zu geben:
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Lebensdauer so ziemlich aller elektronischen Gagdets extrem limitiert. Wenn man zB mal bei dem Bsp des USB Sticks bleibt muss man nur mal 3 oder 4 Jahre zurück denken mit welchen Datenmengen man es damals zu tun hatte und mit welchen heute. Gleiches gilt auch für die Größe der Sticks selber.

Der Versuch bei diesem Stift ist etwas wertiges zu schaffen, weshalb auch die Wahl auf Titan als Material gefallen ist, was sich über Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte hält. 
Ich selbst habe ein Titan Stift set bestehend aus 3 Stiften damals zum Abschluss geschenkt bekommen (Preis war laut Google wohl um die 160.-) die immer noch Top aussehen und ich immer noch permanent benutze.
Ich denke wenn man etwas in Qualität investiert hält sich das auch länger und man kann es unter Umständen sein ganzes (Arbeits) Leben nutzen.
Ein gutes Beispiel hierfür sind Uhren die teilweise über Generationen weiter gegeben werden. Ich habe meine Zweifel, dass G-Shock Uhren oder gar eine Apple Watch das selbe Schicksal erleben werden in ein paar Jahrzehnten.

Der Stift ist aus Titan Gr.5 und Edelstahl Komponenten und hat keine beweglichen (von Gewinden abgesehen) oder gar elektronische Teile und sollte daher wirklich sehr langlebig sein.
Das war mein Gedanke dahinter was leider natürlich in einem etwas höheren Preis mündet als der 0815 Kugelschreiber den es im 100er Pack gibt. 
Vielleicht ist aber die Zeit vorbei in der Menschen lieber mehr Geld ausgeben und dafür deutlich länger etwas davon haben 

Ich für meinen Teil war immer bereit lieber etwas mehr auszugeben und dafür zu wissen "was man hat" 
Wir werden sehen. Vielleicht habe ich das Thema "Zeitgeist" etwas unterschätzt...

Ich würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn sich wenigstens genug Unterstützer finden würden um zumindest einen Lauf machen zu können.
Noch habe ich Hoffnung, dass es wenigstens 50 Leute auf der Welt gibt die noch nicht ganz die Wegwerf-Mentalität verinnerlicht haben


----------



## Matze001 (14 Dezember 2020)

Mal noch ne Idee... mach doch mal einen Beitrag auf reddit auf - es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass die voll auf ne Kickstarter-Kampagne abfahren.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## alex7786 (15 Dezember 2020)

Gute Idee! Leider habe ich mit reddit null Erfahrung.
Da das Ganze ja wirklich eher ein Nischen Ding ist, gibt es dort auch Unterforen oder so ähnlich?
Habe mir das gerade mal angeschaut und irgendwie das System nicht so ganz durchschaut bisher...


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2020)

Ich würde mal hier anfangen: https://www.reddit.com/r/kickstarter/

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## alex7786 (16 Dezember 2020)

Hey Marcel,
habe mir das jetzt mal angeschaut aber das ist leider keine OPtion. Ich erfülle leider nicht die Kriterien wie z.B. die 500 Karma Punkte :sad:


----------

